# Windows Server 2008 R2 bug (FIX)



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977346



> The Welcome screen may be displayed for 30 seconds during the logon process after you set a solid color as the desktop background in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2


----------

